# Litespeed Mirror Polish and Decals



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an orginal 98 Ultimate. The finish is the orginal factory mirrored polished finish. I also have gotten a set of replacement decals to replace the cracked ones, even though they are from a different year. 

Does anyone have any advice on both re-polishing and the application of the decals?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes. Patience and rouge. The application of the decals is not too difficult, if you follow the directions, but polishing the frame may be a time consuming job. Just remember that the more time you are willing to put into it, the better the results. Get several grades of metal polish and jeweler's rouge. Now wait for a rainy day and polish away!


----------

